# What kibble is everyone feeding these days?



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm bored so thought I would ask what everyone is feeding. PLEASE lets NOT turn this into a bash fest!!!!! :nono: If someone is feeding something you think is junk food, keep it to yourself! (Unless the poster specifically asks for opinions.)

Also, do you feed the kibble alone and dry or add things to it?

Siren is on TOTW High Prairie. (I have been feeding this for 2 years.) She also eats everything I do. (Providing it isn't something that is known to be harmfull to dogs obviously.) She occasionally gets canned as a treat, but eats her kibble dry.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> I'm bored so thought I would ask what everyone is feeding. PLEASE lets NOT turn this into a bash fest!!!!! :nono: If someone is feeding something you think is junk food, keep it to yourself! (Unless the poster specifically asks for opinions.)
> 
> Also, do you feed the kibble alone and dry or add things to it?
> 
> Siren is on TOTW High Prairie. (I have been feeding this for 2 years.) She also eats everything I do. (Providing it isn't something that is known to be harmfull to dogs obviously.) She occasionally gets canned as a treat, but eats her kibble dry.


Annamaet Ultra, once a week green tripe, no supplements


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Taste of the Wild...rotate formulas every month or so.
Dry kibble in the AM and 1/4 can of TOTW in evening mixed in with kibble.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Orijen...husband has been researching dog food..again. Havoc wasn't eating his Canidae so that got my husband worried. He started changing food and adding different wet food--Merrick, tripe etc. Havoc is eating very well now but Felony, the pit-bull, has decided to become picky.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Last month, switched from Orijen to California Natural chicken & rice. She's doing well on it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Natures Recipe Chicken and Oatmeal. No corn or wheat. Holly loves it. great stools.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just changed to pro plan large breed puppy food. chicken and rice


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

TOTW High Prairie but I've heard good things about Victor, which is made close by- so I got a bag of it and have been mixing them. Stosh really likes it so we may switch over. It's certainly more reasonable- $27 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Zoey gets Avoderm Weight Management
Eevee gets Sportmix 24/20 & Nurture Heavenly Harvest mixed together.

They also get a lot of supplements. xD They get fish oil, vitamin E, cranberry pills, garlic, GNC Superfood Complex w/ Joint Health and Bio-Coat powder. Zoey also gets half a B-Complex pill every other day. Zoey also take thyroxine 2x a day for her thyroid.

Zoey I have to be careful with her weight because she has a low thyroid and practically non-existent metabolism. :/ But with Eevee I mix in all kinds of canned foods, fatty ground beef and ground green tripe. She also will gets a bit of left overs and things mixed into her kibble as well. A couple times a week I'll feed green tripe to both dogs as a full meal.

Also, when I feed my dogs, I float the kibble in water. I never feed it "dry". (Though I also don't soak it)


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

TOTW Pacific Stream, was on High Prairie but Blitz wasn't doing well on it. Seems to be doing better on this formula.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Victor for my guys. They also get a raw chicken leg quarter about once a week.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do you get victors my breeder used it but I cant find it anywhere near me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

tami97 said:


> Where do you get victors my breeder used it but I cant find it anywhere near me.


Old back country feed stores. The kind of place where you walk in and it smells like sawdust and sweet feed and you have to walk through the store, and holler out to the back lot to find the guy that works there. It may or may not have a dirt floor. I've been to two different Victor vendors and they're both like that.  For more specific directions check out Victor's website and they have a dealer finder.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Old back country feed stores. The kind of place where you walk in and it smells like sawdust and sweet feed and you have to walk through the store, and holler out to the back lot to find the guy that works there. It may or may not have a dirt floor. I've been to two different Victor vendors and they're both like that.  For more specific directions check out Victor's website and they have a dealer finder.


And that is why it is such a deal. Once it gets to my area, the price will double. It would not sell in my area at $27 for 40lbs. $60 yes.

People that shop at feed stores know what goes into dog food, what the ingredients cost and will not throw money away.

They also have dogs that have lived long healthy lives eating manure, hoof trimmings and dead, maggot infested animals.

Do you think they worry about whether there is corn or sorghum in the food?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dude, shut your mouth, nothing wrong with hoof trimmings or manure. When we go home to the farm the dogs eat that stuff up! :rofl: The coyotes usually get to the dead, maggot-infested animals first though.









Better stay out of the sun, a little red is showing up on my neck.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's exactly the place I found it. The owner was outside filling the water tank on the back of his truck with the hose around the side of the metal building. I got a handwritten receipt.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stosh said:


> Oh yeah, that's exactly the place I found it. The owner was outside filling the water tank on the back of his truck with the hose around the side of the metal building. I got a handwritten receipt.


Did it have a fridge with cattle vaccinations and Coors Light? I think we went to the same place.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I didn't check the fridge but it was right next to the "men's room" which was three sides of tin and of course the seat was up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this month it's Orijen. i normally switch
his kibble bag to bag. i add a variety of
things to his kibble.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

TOTW, rotating through all the varieties.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Currently making the switch to Orijen Regional Red from TOTW Pacific Stream and High Sierra. Dogs loved TOTW at first, but over the last month seemed to become totally bored with it. We are on day 4 of the switch (1/2 new food, 1/2 old food) and the dogs are excited to eat again. Hopefully they will continue to like this food.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Wellness Super 5 Mix Lamb Barley and Salmon


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. We usually mix wet into his food because he's picky and won't eat it otherwise but the past few days he's been eating his dry kibble just fine :shrug:

Bunny is currently on Blue Buffalo but when this bag is done I'm switching her to Fromm. We got a bunch of free samples of Fromm and were really happy with the effects.

Both dogs get fish oil supplements and Vitamin E.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

My dogs eat Diamond Naturals.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Pup is on Innova Large Breed Puppy. Was doing fantastic (nice, firm stool) until our recent bout with coccidia, now we're a little stool-loose. Not sure why, vet says he's in the clear. Monitoring.....

My other two adults have been on Science Diet Lamb Meal and Rice... which, as of tonight, I'm beginning the switch over to Nutro Limited Ingr, Grain Free Venison and Potatoe. Crossing fingers.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly eats Innova Puppy dry and Maybelline eats Innova Adult small bites dry.
I mix in a taste of canned food. They get to try all different kinds of the canned but no beef.

I also cook up some chicken gizzards, livers and hearts, chop them up and toss in a bit each meal for extra flavor.

Miss Molly is up to 75lbs. today (9 months) and Maybelline dropped two down to 64lbs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

fuzzybunny said:


> We got a bunch of free samples of Fromm.......


How did you manage that?


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Last kibble I fed was Taste of the Wild. Probably the best commercial food that we could afford.
Don't feed kibble now. Cookie was the kibble-fed dog, and Treader has been off kibble for three years.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Right now I am feeding TOTW to my working dog, Natural Balance LID to my home-girl. Rotating both. 

Not sure what I will feed the new pup when he comes. Not TOTW due to the higher calcium. Maybe the lower protein in LID would be ok for slow growth but will do more research.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine get Diamond for sport dogs. You can't beat 25 dollars for 40 pounds. With five dogs I simply have to think economically. It's a good food and none of the dogs have issues. The dogs go through two bags of Diamond in a month while I'd have to feed 4 bags of TOTW (40 bucks) ....


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I started out with TOTW but the store kept running out. So I switched to 4health then that kept selling out. Then we started having some itchy skin problems.

Then I switched to Purnia Smartblend. Lamb and Rice. All the dogs love it and I have not had any problems with it. I get a 45pd bag from Sam's for $34.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

fuzzybunny said:


> Jazz is eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. We usually mix wet into his food because he's picky and won't eat it otherwise but the past few days he's been eating his dry kibble just fine :shrug:
> 
> Bunny is currently on Blue Buffalo but when this bag is done I'm switching her to Fromm. We got a bunch of free samples of Fromm and were really happy with the effects.
> 
> Both dogs get fish oil supplements and Vitamin E.


 
On Purnia's web site, they have $3 off coupons for any Pro Plan.
Pet Food Coupons and Offers | Purina.com


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine have been on Purina Pro Plan Shredded Blend Chicken and Rice since around Feb/March. Have just gotten a Regional Red from Orijen and mixing a little Eagle Pack Original in it. Wanted to increase the fish oils as the winter gets here - want to make sure they don't get dry skin when the air gets dry. So far so good. Jack is the only one that I feed canned to while leaving some kibble out for him to munch on. He still doesn't quite get the kibble thing. He is on Pedigree canned with chopped beef. Almost forgot Louis - he gets a mix of Pedigree canned with some of the Orijen added. He has difficulty chewing stuff up as he has less than half his teeth left.

I'm going to check out Thyroxine for Cotton...maybe that will help her out. She can just look at food and she gains wait, even though her Thyroid levels always come back normal...of course have to wait for her to come home from hospital.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Mine both get Chicken Soup (Kayden- large breed puppy & Skylar- large breed)

My guys do awesome on it and it costs the same here as a bag of purina one (we switched when i figured that out )


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice store. i can see going there as part of the to-do list.



Emoore said:


> Old back country feed stores. The kind of place where you walk in and it smells like sawdust and sweet feed and you have to walk through the store, and holler out to the back lot to find the guy that works there. It may or may not have a dirt floor. I've been to two different Victor vendors and they're both like that.  For more specific directions check out Victor's website and they have a dealer finder.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice store. i can see going there as part of the to-do list.


DoggieDad, based on where you live, I am sure there is an agility trainer or sled dog racer that sells Annamaet at just a couple bucks over wholesale, rather than $50-60 bag in the fancy little stores.

You might be able to beat me on the $48 (40lb) I pay. I don't think you will switch anymore.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i said "nice store" i was talking the back country store
Emoore described. where do you think i live? . there's
agility trainers around but i'm not sure about the sled dog racer that sells Annamaet. i'm always open for a new food. i'll check out Annamaet. when i switch foods
it's not price based. i like giving my dog a variety of food.



doggiedad said:


> nice store. i can see going there as part of the to-do list.





sable123 said:


> DoggieDad, based on where you live, I am sure there is an agility trainer or sled dog racer that sells Annamaet at just a couple bucks over wholesale, rather than $50-60 bag in the fancy little stores.
> 
> You might be able to beat me on the $48 (40lb) I pay. I don't think you will switch anymore.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

sable123 said:


> You might be able to beat me on the $48 (40lb) I pay. I don't think you will switch anymore.


Wow, that's an awesome price Sable123! I wish I could find something of that value. Jazz's Pro Plan is $57.99 here and Blue Buffalo for Bunny is $64.99. That's not including tax of course. 

I think the Petsmart here might have just started carrying the Nutram you mentioned. I feel like I got a flyer from the store mentioning Nutram so I'm going to check and see next time I go. Dog food is so much more expensive in Canada. It's ridiculous.

I think you mentioned Nutram in the other thread, not this one, in case others are confused.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Royal Canin Osteo Digest for Large Breeds. I mix a little wet Pedigree choice cuts Beef and a fish oil into the kibble.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> How did you manage that?


I got the free samples of Fromm two ways. Firstly, one of the local pet shops was offering free samples so I got a small sample bag of each variety. Then I went to a local dog event that had a bunch of vendors out giving free samples. The same shop was there giving out the samples so I got another round of them as well as a variety of other samples from other vendors. I just got lucky. . I left there with a huge bag full of samples. I didn't have to buy Bunny dog food for a month and I only paid $5 to get into the event and see all kinds of demonstrations like dock diving, agility, the police K9 Unit etc....


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> On Purnia's web site, they have $3 off coupons for any Pro Plan.
> Pet Food Coupons and Offers | Purina.com


Thank you!!! I'm going there now 

Dang, you have to be American  Oh well, thanks anyway.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> nice store. i can see going there as part of the to-do list.


Feels like home to me.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

We switch between Orijen (adult chicken) and Acana (the grain free varieties). Tried TOTW and he liked it the first few days but then wouldn't eat it. Happily will eat any other kibble. 

My cat is the opposite- in the quest to find him a better food than Iams I finally found that he will eat TOTW. I leave a bowl of Iams and a bowl of TOTW out and he eats the TOTW each day. I am so happy that he likes it because I have tried many other cat foods, even many of the wet foods he won't eat.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

MrsMiaW said:


> . We are on day 4 of the switch (1/2 new food, 1/2 old food) and the dogs are excited to eat again.


I think I could feed Saber a bowl of pebbles and she would gobble it up and beg for more.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

We've had Eva on Fromm Four Star Nutritionals for a few months and we rotate through the flavors with each bag. Most meals have something extra added.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Used to feed Orijen, but have switched all the dogs to Earthborn, which I get from a teeny tiny horse and tack store about 2 miles from my house. 

It's hit and miss which formula I get, since they only stock small amounts of food. They also carry Sportmix and TOTW.

Sometimes I give the GSDs some Honest Kitchen Preference, here and there. Today I am making Satin Balls to get some weight back on Sage, since she refused to eat for a week when she was kenneled last week when I went out of town. She was lean before, and now she's just plain skinny.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

We switch things up around here, but right now we have a mix of Hi-Tek Naturals grain free chicken and sweet potato and a bit of Acana Wild Prairie. We also occasionally add a little bit of canned food like a spoon full at a time. Finally I have started giving them some raw chicken quarters which has really helped their teeth and breath.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dooney gets Tast of the Wild- the one with Venison,etc. The neighbor has her dog (Golden Retriever) on the Taste of the Wild the Salmon variety, she tried to switch him over to the venison one, but it didn't agree with him. Good Lucking picking out a food, I stressed over it for a long time!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

cassadee7 said:


> I think I could feed Saber a bowl of pebbles and she would gobble it up and beg for more.


LOL Siren is the same way. There is literally NOTHING she won't eat, and eat with GUSTO. And that includes all fruits and veggies. She also has a system that can handle it.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

fuzzybunny said:


> Thank you!!! I'm going there now
> 
> Dang, you have to be American  Oh well, thanks anyway.


For Canadians

http://www.save.ca/proplan/choose_province

Here is Ontario
Purina - Your Source for Free Grocery Coupons!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

fuzzybunny said:


> Jazz is eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. We usually mix wet into his food because he's picky and won't eat it otherwise but the past few days he's been eating his dry kibble just fine :shrug:
> 
> Bunny is currently on Blue Buffalo but when this bag is done I'm switching her to Fromm. We got a bunch of free samples of Fromm and were really happy with the effects.
> 
> Both dogs get fish oil supplements and Vitamin E.


The coupon I just posted I think is only for shredded blends though...


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

rjvamp said:


> I'm going to check out Thyroxine for Cotton...maybe that will help her out. She can just look at food and she gains wait, even though her Thyroid levels always come back normal...


That's how Zoey is, she can watch food on TV and gain 5lb. LOL!

You'll have to get a prescription from the vet for it which will also require a thyroid test to be done. But just a note on you saying her levels are normal, many dogs are actually considered hypothyroid even if they are within normal rages but on the low side of "normal". If this is the case, see if your vet will do a low dose trial to see if it helps.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

My dogs do equally good on Canidae, Instinct and Before Grain kibble. They get raw also.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Right now both dogs are on Evo Red meat grain free, but we are rotating back to California Naturals Venison grain free soon. Those two are the best kibbles for our pups that we have tried.

At some point in the future we'll be trying out The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw. We bought a box of it a couple weeks ago. If that works out we may switch.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Mine are on BB Large Breed Fish & Oatmeal. Stools are great on the fish!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Fromm Gold Large Breed. Love it!


----------



## dosovm (May 1, 2011)

we feed a lot of chicken(backs, necks, thighs), beef, turkey, deer in seasons. she gets mostly what i get too, organic yogurt and cottage cheese, eggs, certain fruits and she loves carrots. I train with kibble and thats been working out and sometimes if she has energy and i dont, she gets kibble spreaded out in hard to get places


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fromm's Surf & Turf Grain Free.


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

The 3 cats get Orijen fish and I sometimes switch them to Evo Herring & Salmon formula for a change.
My 3 shepherds all get Orijen Fish as Gabriel is allergic to chicken. They all get a scoop of Nupro Joint Supplement As Sheba has DM she gets Vitamin C and Lecithin am and pm and Fish Oil in the pm. I buy freeze dried tripe for a treat in both raw hide form and dried patties which I crumble over their food. No one gets any table scrapes but plenty of fruits and vegetables when they want them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

The 3 cats get TOTW, I rotate between the two formulas for them.

Sinister gets TOTW, I rotate between all four formulas for him.

Malice gets Solid Gold Wolf Cub but I want to switch her over to Wellness Super 5 Mix for large breed puppy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Canidae Grain Free


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

In the process of switching from Nutro Natural Choice to TOTW Pacific Stream. Pimg likes the new stuff _so_ much that I was able to use it as a fairly high value reward in our training session this morning. I'm impressed. She's never whined excitedly over her food before- but she definitely does with this stuff...


----------



## shets114 (Dec 31, 2006)

Back to Basics Pork formla right now. Switch to the Turkey occasionally and now going to try their new Duck formula next month. www.backtobasicspetfood.com


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I feed Fromm Grain Free Beef Frittata. It's the only thing I have found over the almost 3 years I've had Casey that he would actually eat without it being mixed with wet food, or meat or anything like that. I have given him a few sample packages of the Surf n Turf, and he seems to like to quite a bit so I might switch him to that at some point to spice things up a bit. (He needs the grain free for his allergies).


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

TOTW- the one with Buffalo in it, she loves it!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

TOTW - Sierra Mountain (lamb formula) - mixed with canned Tripe.


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

For the last 6 months was TOTW... Towards the end of the 6 months. It was mainly fish. He was getting a little bored with TOTW and and i switched to Blue Buffalo Duck meal & Fish. Now mainly fish. I love the shine of his coat. So far he's been on blue buffalo for about 3 months.

I like to rotate different Premium brands. I usually stick with TOTW, Blue Buffalo, & Orijen. Next one is Acana.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dax is on Medi-cal Gastro High Energy because he burns off a ridculous amount of calories apparently by just being awake. He eats about twice as much as the recommended amount, and is in perfect shape. He used to be really skinny. This food has done great for him.

He eats mostly kibble but gets kongs stuffed with the wet version a few times during the day.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Nature's Logic since the summer of 2008, rotate through the varieties each bag, Dante still does the "dinner dance" before each meal


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy and Lucky get Rice and chicken w/ yogurtand some vegetables in the am . They get a cup of Diamond naturals Lamb and rice /Diamond sr. dog Chicken . we are transitioning.Lucky gets a cup and half Daisy a cup. Based on the price of Boneles/Skinless breasts I may be swithching to raw. Not sure even though Daisy's pancreas is functioning well I still really watch her fat intake.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

Fromm Gold. trustworthy family company, i stay away from diamond


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Right now I'm giving my GSDs Fromm Duck and sweet potato, but I'm slowly switching them to Innova large breed. They love Fromm, but it's harder for me to get it and I have to get it online, meaning more $$$$, so for now I'm trying Innova.

My mini Poodle is on Innova senior and doing great.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach for all 3 of our dogs. Our last GSD was on the Pro Plan chicken & rice formula almost her entire life and she lived to be 12 with absolutely no health issues at all, so we stand by that brand and have had excellent luck with it with all of our dogs. We now use the sensitive skin & stomach formula because our 3-year-old golden has a chicken allergy and this is a salmon formula and they all love it and look great on it!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I have almost completely switched my dogs to Innova now, still mixing in a bit of Fromm, but I have noticed they're getting fat with it! I have to give them less than what I give them with Fromm or other kibble.

Oh well.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Acana, I rotate between the varieties.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Started Zira off on Orijen, then TOTW High Prairie.... she couldn't handle the stronger foods. So she was switched to Science Diet Lamb and Rice, which really helped her with the SIBO issues. But, I wanted to try to get her on something a bit better and a little more supportive of SIBO.... We are currently in the middle of a switch to Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach & Skin. She seems to like it so far. She also gets some of the wet food mixed in to entice her to eat better. It's been working so far!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi is on Nature's Logic exclusively (thanks for recommending it to me several years back, Barb!) We switch between beef, venison, and lamb. 

It's kind of expensive and I have to special order it, but it is well worth it because it's the only kibble I've found that gives her poops that bounce! They were totally mushy on every other kibble I've tried (not to mention the chronic anal gland problems that she had before I got her on this kibble).


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I switch up what I feed all the time. Right now they're eating TOTW, but I've fed Orijen, Wellness Core, Instinct, Before Grain, Innova Red meat, and Blue Wilderness. None of my dogs seem to care when I switch up what they eat nor do they have any physical resistance to it (such as vomiting, diarrhea, etc). 

I've also fed raw, I do have a picky dog that doesn't seem to like red meat as much as white meat :/


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

TOTW , my two won't eat anything else now they have the taste for it..haha


----------

